# best collinite wax.....



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Probably been asked a million times but I'm thinking about trying collinite as you seem to get a lot for your money.
Looking to spend around £15 to £20 ish.
Basically I wash the car as normal and want something I can just put on after a wash and dry that will give me ultimate beading, Ive done a search but it seems to be down to personal preference but as I Havnt tried any I don't know which one will bead the best.
I'm open to anything really I just chose collinite as it seems very reasonably priced for the amount you get. I currently have poorboys batty paste which again you get a lot for your money but I just want to try something different around the same price.
Basically its all about the beading lol any help appreciated.

Tom.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

845 is excellent , I use it on wheels too.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I use 476. Beads nicely and lasts ages!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

depends if you prefer liquid or hard wax

845 for liquid

476 for hard wax


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

915 is the best wax I've used. Lovely finish, good beading/sheeting and great durability.

Tin last for ages too!

Chris


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Colli 845 

Fantastic VFM :thumb:


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

915 last forever, can use on almost all colours too.


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Colli 845
> 
> Fantastic VFM :thumb:


Don't mean to sounds stupid but what's vfm?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Don't mean to sounds stupid but what's vfm?


*V*alue *F*or *M*oney :thumb:


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Vfm= value for money.....


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Doh! Lol cheers ill take a look on fleabay


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody got a picture of 845/476 in action/beading?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

915 for me gives a great finish

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tomep3 said:


> Anybody got a picture of 845/476 in action/beading?


Here is 476s on my Shuma applied last Sunday. Car is a bit dusty so beading is not as good as it was.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's my results with 845.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Not meaning to hijack the product but you should also consider Finish Kare 100p or FK100p as its also know. It gives the same insane beading but seems to give a glossier wetter look and is slightly easier to use. I only ever use Colly 476 and FK100p.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

845 for me, can use on wheels too, great all rounder


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

845 for me, very easy to apply and buff off :thumb:


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Collinitte 845, 476, and the 915 are on top of the world,,,


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Finish kare 1000p is a good one too and last about 5 month's on the car, but i prefer the colli


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

845 is the only Collis i have left and use now so read into that what you will


----------



## Tomep3 (Apr 22, 2013)

845 seems to be the winner. Think I will invest in some. Thanks for the replys


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

SKY said:


> Not meaning to hijack the product but you should also consider Finish Kare 100p or FK100p as its also know. It gives the same insane beading but seems to give a glossier wetter look and is slightly easier to use. I only ever use Colly 476 and FK100p.


It's FK1000p, never has been either of the two you mentioned.
thought i would mention it so others do not go looking for fk100p:thumb:


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

I like 915.nice to work with.


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

I use 476 all the time love the stuff but saying that I have never used 845. 476 last ages!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

845 is fab


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I just ordered my second tin of 915 after I used 476. 476 beads very good but doesn't enhance te looks as 915 and 915 is still easier.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Tomep3 said:


> Anybody got a picture of 845/476 in action/beading?


915 beading


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

A couple of Col 845 beading...
This stuff is so easy to use, just warm it up a little 1st!
The day after i applied it.


Nearly 4weeks later...


Ok so the 2nd pic isn't after such a heavy rain but still... Top stuff!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

msb said:


> 845 is the only Collis i have left and use now so read into that what you will


He's skint :lol:.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

trv8 said:


> He's skint :lol:.


Er no


----------



## paulzie1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

I put 2 thin coats of 915 over PB Blackhole last weekend and looked amazing, and the beading from the rain this weekend was great. Good value for money and easy to apply and buff off.......


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

845 for me, great on alloy wheels to.


----------

